# Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner



## Rotkaeppchen (16. September 2015)

*Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich will meinem Vater aus den ganzen alten Komponenten, die sich hier angesammelt haben, 
einen einfachsten Rechner aufbauen, mit dem er im Internet rum daddeln kann. Der Mensch 
ist 80 und hatte noch nie einen Rechner. Es muss absolut einfach sein. Ich wollte ihm Firebox 
als einziges Programm auf den Rechner geben, und dann er suchen, was er braucht. 

Im nächsten dan mailen, Fernsehen, Video schauen etc, je nachdem , ob der alte Sack mit
Dingen wie Maus und Tastatur klar kommt. Eigentlich wollte ich ihm Windows 7 drauf
machen, aber es gibt keine billigen Schlüssel mehr im Geizhals.

Rechner ist ein:
Pentium G3258, H81 Board, 8GB RAM, GTX 760, 125 GB HDD, Inter-Tech ITX E-D5, BQ S7-500W
(Der war eigentlich für meine Retrospiele gedacht)

Welche dieser Distributionen wäre am sinnvollsten und wo liegen grob Unterschiede.
Ziel ist es, so einfach wie möglich zu werden. Weniger ist mehr:
Linux downloaden - Download von Ubuntu, Linux Mint, Debian uvm.


----------



## Imperat0r (16. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*

Schau mal bei Ebay nach dem Lizensschlüssel. z.B: Windows7 Professional deutsch DVD neu (x86)32Bit (x64) 64Bit -Lizenz Key | eBay

Ob Linux das richtige für einen 80 jährigen ist, der noch nie mit einem Rechner zu tun hatte...


----------



## Desrupt0r (16. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*

Ich denke mal es werden auch nicht so schnell neue Lizensschlüssel auftauchen, Microsoft hat ja den Vertrieb von Win 7 gestoppt. Wie billig soll der Key denn sein, vielleicht finde ich auf die schnelle was.


----------



## rabe08 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*

Linux ist überhaupt kein Problem, nimm irgendeine eine Distri wie Debian, Ubuntu, Lubuntu egal was, lass nur die Rolling Releases wie Arch außen vor. Wenn nicht standardmäßig vorhanden, installiere LXDE-Desktop. Der ist extra schlank, da verwirrt nix, und fertig. Darüberhinaus braucht LXDE deutlich weniger System-Ressourcen als Gnome 3 oder Unity, das merkt man auf älteren Rechnern deutlich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*

Ich wollte ja eigentlich Linux ausprobieren. Im Prinzip spielt Geld keine wirkliche Rolle. 
Ich will es nicht an Windows verschwenden, dann lieber eine Spende an Linux.

Ist es wirklich so ein Problem? Ich richte den Rechner ein, der soll nur angehen und 
der alte Sack soll auf den Button "Firefox" drücken.  Ist selbst das mit Linux so 
schwer?



Imperat0r schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Ebay nach dem Lizensschlüssel...


Danke, da waren die billigen Dinger. Aber ich nutze kein ebay. Mal sehen, vielelicht
probier ich das mal.

Er wird nur einen mobilen Datenstick bekommen, weil er kein DSL hat. Da brauche
ich keine ständigen großen Windows updates. Zumindest bis auch ihm die Umrüstung
auf IP-Telefon droht.


----------



## efdev (16. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*

Also wenn es eine Person ist die nicht an Windows hängt kannste Linux ohne Probleme nehmen, ich hab meiner Mum die auch nichts mit Computern zu tun hat den Laptop mit Linux eingerichtet.
Es läuft erstaunlicherweise alles ohne Probleme außer gelegentliche Fragen die auch nur einmal auftauchen, die ist aber auch noch ein bisschen Jünger.


----------



## Research (16. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*

Versuch Mint.
Cinamon Desktop.


----------



## efdev (16. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*

Oder OpenSuse musste zwar erst nachschauen aber das hab ich auf dem Laptop installiert.


----------



## Rayken (16. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*

Ubunto

fand ich von allen Distributionen noch am Einsteiger freundlichsten.

Ubunto fühlt sich noch am ehesten "wie" ein Windows an.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*

Danke für die vielen Tipps, an genau die Distribitionen dachte ich auch. Dann mach ich einfach mal.


----------



## Research (16. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*

Probiers mal in ner VM aus. Oder als Live Version.


----------



## Jimini (16. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*

Meine Eltern sind alles andere als PC-affin und nutzen seit 2 Jahren oder so Xubuntu. Mit WindowsXP hatten sie zuvor deutlich mehr Probleme.

Unsereins macht gerne mal den Fehler, von der eigenen Windows-Erfahrung darauf zu schließen, dass Windows sehr einfach zu bedienen sei - in Wirklichkeit haben wir uns aber nur an die Eigenheiten von Windows gewöhnt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## efdev (16. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*

Ich würde mal sagen die meisten Distris sind gerade für PC unfähige ganz Praktisch die können da weitestgehend nix kaputt machen 
Und alles wichtige ist auf einen Blick zu finden


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*



Jimini schrieb:


> Unsereins macht gerne mal den Fehler, von der eigenen Windows-Erfahrung darauf zu schließen, dass Windows sehr einfach zu bedienen sei - in Wirklichkeit haben wir uns aber nur an die Eigenheiten von Windows gewöhnt.


Ich nutze Windows jetzt seit dreizig Jahren und es verschließt sich immer noch ganz viel vor mir.
Der Vorteil von Windows ist, dass sehr viele das wichtigste kennen und schnell mal helfen können.
Ich bin nicht jeden Tag bei dem alten Sack.


----------



## pgx0123 (16. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*

Ich kann Lubuntu für Rentner wärmstens empfehlen. Jemand der niemals mit Betriebssystemen zu tun hatte, wird keinen Vorteil im Windows Bereich erkennen, vielleicht sogar die klaren Linuxstrukturen zu schätzen wissen. 

Mein Vater hat mich gebeten das Windows 7 auf seinem neuen Asus Notebook durch Lubuntu zu ersetzen, da es sich trotz aktuellster Hardware langsamer anfühlt als sein 11 Jahre altes Centrino Notebook mit Lubuntuinstallation. Es ist ein Unterschied wie tag und nacht. Das Updatemanagment übernehme ich, solange man das root Kennwort für sich behält, wird das System laufen.

Innerhalb der Verwandschaft gewinnt Lubuntu weiter an Beliebtheit(vor allem bei der Ü-30 Fraktion). Niemand beklagt sich über mangelhafte Performance, was zu Windowszeiten an der Tagesordnung war. Mich persönlich konnte Lubuntu im Bereich Support entlasten, schnell mal helfen ist garnicht mehr notwendig


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*

Danke, hat total gut geklappt. Ubuntu aus dem Netz gezogen, mit Linus Live USB Creator einen bootfähigen Stick erzeugt und schwups war es installiert. 
Viel weniger Ärger als mit Windows 7. Ab jetzt für den Internet rechner und private Dinge gibt es nur noch Linux rechner.  Das ist völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Jimini (17. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*

Schön, dass die erste Hürde genommen ist 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*

Naja, es läuft soweit, aber wie ich z.B. einen Nvidia-Grafikkartentreiber installieren soll ist mir ein großes Rätsel. 
Es gibt zwar "eindeutige" Anleitungen, aber leider verstehe ich davon kein Wort. Was mögen Pakete sein, was
ist sudo, was ein Terminal, .... Alles vermutlich ganz banal, und trotzdem muss man die Bedeutung jedes Wortes
nachschlagen und verstehen. Das sind dann wieder zig Seiten zum Lesen....

Das wird wieder viel Zeit kosten.

https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation


----------



## Research (20. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*

Das geht, für den DAU, bei den Einstellungen. Müsste oben Rechts sogar ein Symbol für geben.
Propitäre Treiber.

Warum brauchst du die überhaupt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*

Ich hatte noch eine GTX 760 über, die läuft mit den Ubunti-Treibern. Ich wollte nur ein wenig schauen, wie das Betriebssystem funktioniert.


----------



## iGameKudan (21. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*

Tut es nicht auch die iGP vom 3258?
Intel bietet unter Linux wohl einen erstklassigen Treibersupport, da dürfte dann nicht mal die seperate Installation eines Treibers notwendig sein.

[blabla]Mal sehen, vielleicht probiere ich Linux nochmal auf einem aktuellen Notebook aus, aber als ich auf meinem alten Notebook mal Mint 17 getestet hatte habe ich nicht giel von "Linux ist schneller" gemerkt - eher das vollkommene Gegenteil. Ich hatte dann mal eben mindestens 40% CPU-Last (Pentium DualCore T2130, 1,86GHz). Eigentlich schade, da dies ein perfektes Internetnotebook gewesen wäre. [/blabla]


----------



## Research (21. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*

Merkwürdig, hast du auf NTFS zugegriffen?
Normalerweise nehmen die Ubuntu etc. "keine" Ressourcen.


----------



## Jimini (21. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch eine GTX 760 über, die läuft mit den Ubunti-Treibern. Ich wollte nur ein wenig schauen, wie das Betriebssystem funktioniert.


Wozu brauchst du in einem "einfachsten Internetrechner" eine dedizierte Grafikkarte? Die würde ich einfach weglassen. 
Und natürlich wirst du unter Linux mit Dingen konfrontiert, die du nicht kennst. Es ist ja schließlich kein Windows.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Mal sehen, vielleicht probiere ich Linux nochmal auf einem aktuellen Notebook aus, aber als ich auf meinem alten Notebook mal Mint 17 getestet hatte habe ich nicht giel von "Linux ist schneller" gemerkt - eher das vollkommene Gegenteil. Ich hatte dann mal eben mindestens 40% CPU-Last (Pentium DualCore T2130, 1,86GHz).


Ohne konkretere Angaben ist es nicht möglich, hierzu irgendwelche Aussagen zu treffen. Du könntest beispielsweise in einem Terminal "top" oder "ps aux" ausführen und schauen, welche Prozesse die CPU beanspruchen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gimmick (21. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Naja, es läuft soweit, aber wie ich z.B. einen Nvidia-Grafikkartentreiber installieren soll ist mir ein großes Rätsel.
> Es gibt zwar "eindeutige" Anleitungen, aber leider verstehe ich davon kein Wort. Was mögen Pakete sein, was
> ist sudo, was ein Terminal, .... Alles vermutlich ganz banal, und trotzdem muss man die Bedeutung jedes Wortes
> nachschlagen und verstehen. Das sind dann wieder zig Seiten zum Lesen....
> ...



Ja, so ist das am Anfang. Und wenn man die ersten Male anfängt in der Konsole rumzufummeln kann auch so manches schief gehen, was man ohne Hilfe nicht mehr repariert bekommt. 
Was ich schon so alles kaputt gemacht hab  Und wie oft ich vor einigen Jahren nach Pfuscherei neu installieren musste, weil ichs sonst nicht mehr hinbekam xD

Aber wenn es nur ein einfacher Internet/Office-Rechner ist, muss man das ja alles nicht machen.
Läuft ja eigentlich alles out-of-the-box. 
Und heute gibts ja auch genug Distris, mit lückenlosen Anleitungen, One-Klick-Installern etc.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*



Jimini schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du in einem "einfachsten Internetrechner" eine dedizierte Grafikkarte? Die würde ich einfach weglassen.


Weil das eigentlich mein Officerechner für Privates ohne Intenretzugang werden sollte, auf dem mit dem kleinen Pentium ebenso bei 4,7 GHz alte Spiele unglaublich schön laufen. Für die Spiele ist eine GTX 760 völlig ausreichend. Jetzt kam im Gespräch mit dem alten Herrn aber heraus, dass er es jetzt, mit 80 Jahren doch mal im einem Rechner versuchen will, weil es ja ohne Internet kaum noch geht, In dem Minmalgehäuse bekomme ich jetzt aber die Karte nur schwer wieder raus und zwei Slotblenden wären offen. Nicht schön. Sie stört ja nicht und ich bin mir sicher, der alte Mann wird den Rechner nicht nutzen. Aber Versuchen ist gut, Wenn er es schafft, bekommt er irgend so einen kleinen Mini-Pc und ich werden den "Power-Würfel" seinem ursprünglichem Zweck überführen. Dann aber wieder leider mit Windows, wegen der Spiele... 

Es ist dieses Gehause:  https://geizhals.de/inter-tech-mini-itx-e-d5-88881192-a1089071.html?hloc=de


----------



## Jimini (22. September 2015)

*AW: Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> In dem Minmalgehäuse bekomme ich jetzt aber die Karte nur schwer wieder raus und zwei Slotblenden wären offen. Nicht schön. Sie stört ja nicht und ich bin mir sicher, der alte Mann wird den Rechner nicht nutzen.


Angesichts zusätzlich benötigter Treiber, einem höheren Stromverbrauch und wahrscheinlich einer deutlicheren Geräuschkulisse würde ich trotzdem versuchen, die Grafikkarte auszubauen 
Die beiden offenen Blenden kannst du ja notfalls abkleben.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Isoroku (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> [blabla]Mal sehen, vielleicht probiere ich Linux nochmal auf einem aktuellen Notebook aus, aber als ich auf meinem alten Notebook mal Mint 17 getestet hatte habe ich nicht giel von "Linux ist schneller" gemerkt - eher das vollkommene Gegenteil. Ich hatte dann mal eben mindestens 40% CPU-Last (Pentium DualCore T2130, 1,86GHz). Eigentlich schade, da dies ein perfektes Internetnotebook gewesen wäre. [/blabla]



Moin!

Auch wenn das Cinnamon-DE auf dem ersten Blick nicht den Eindruck macht, so ist es doch relativ hardwarehungrig, was am GNOME3-Ursprung liegt. Wenn Du ein 'schnelles' Linux -vor allem auf 'nem Pentium (was ja auch nur die Billigfraktion von Intel ist)- solltest Du Dir auch 'ne entsprechende Oberfläche suchen. Wenn Du mit minimalistisch (das heißt nicht, das nix funktioniert -es sieht halt nur nicht spektakulär aus) klar kommst, ist der ROX-Desktop in Sachen Hardwaranforderungen kaum zu unterbieten, als entsprechende Distribution die out-of-the-box mit ROX läuft, kann ich da AntiX (aktuelle Version 15, basiert auf Debian-Testing) empfehlen.
Ansonsten wären da noch die üblichen Verdächtigen LXDE und Xfce zu nennen, gerade letzteren kann man schon sehr ordentlich auf schick und Eye-candy trimmen... wobei dann natürlich die Hardware umso mehr in Beschlag genommen wird.

MfG!

Iso.


----------



## Xeno72 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> ...aber als ich auf meinem alten Notebook mal Mint 17 getestet hatte habe ich nicht giel von "Linux ist schneller" gemerkt - eher das vollkommene Gegenteil. Ich hatte dann mal eben mindestens 40% CPU-Last (Pentium DualCore T2130, 1,86GHz). Eigentlich schade, da dies ein perfektes Internetnotebook gewesen wäre. ..



Woher kommt eigentlich die Behauptung, "Linux" sei "schneller" als Windows???

Richtig ist, dass es Distributionen gibt, die sehr viel weniger gute Hardware brauchen als aktuelle Windows-Versionen, und die sind dann auf neuer Hardware (logischerweise) etwas schneller als Windows.

Das gilt aber *bei weitem nicht* für alle der (mehrere hundert!) Linux-Distributionen! Ganz im Gegenteil brauchen aktuelle Distributionen mit grafisch anspruchsvollen 3D-Desktops gleich viel, manche sogar mehr Hardwareleistung, und sind somit unter Umständen sogar auf gleicher Hardware langsamer als Windows. Das gilt z. B. meist für Distris mit KDE bzw. Plasma als Desktop (etwa Kubuntu). Die können aber auch (grafisch) deutlich mehr als jedes Windows (wenn man sie hochtunt, bis zu regelrechten grafischen Feuerwerken wie etwa Fenster, die sich auf einem 3D-Würfel umblättern lassen, Fensterrahmenn, die sich je nach Mauszeiger biegen oder als Feuerwerk verpuffen, wenn Du das Fenster schliesst, und dergleichen Firlefanz eh nützliche Funktionen mehr und ohne Ende).

Desktop-Linux-Distributionen sind nicht per se hardwaresparend. Richtig ist nur (aber immerhin, und im Unterschied zu Windows), dass es auch solche gibt.

Lg X.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*



Xeno72 schrieb:


> Woher kommt eigentlich die Behauptung, "Linux" sei "schneller" als Windows???.


Ich hatte auf dem einfachen Pentium G3258 mit SSD und 8GB RAM sowohl Wndows 7 als auch Linux Ubuntu. Mit Linux startet der Rechner viel schneller, naja, beides ist schnell, un surfen geht erheblich besser. Dazu braucht man keine Virenscanner, die im Einzelfall auch Leistung kosten. Ob es in jeder Situation und in jedem Vergleich zu jeder Windowsvariante schneller ist, sei dahin gestellt, aber es ist kostenlos und sehr einfach zu bedienen, genau das, was ältere Menschen benötigen, denen man einen Rechner hinstellt.

Mein alter Vater hat es verstanden. Ich denke, Windows würde mehr rum zicken, mehr verändern, dumme Popups öffnen etc.


----------



## Jimini (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*

Linux kann bedeutend schneller als Windows sein, muss aber nicht. Man in Linux an sehr vielen Stellen Hand anlegen und beispielsweise die Startreihenfolge von Daemons so zurechtbiegen, dass sich das in Form von ein paar eingesparten Sekunden auszahlt.
Und natürlich kommt es auf die grafische Oberfläche an - XFCE startet nunmal deutlich schneller als KDE.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Xeno72 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welche Distribution für einfachsten Internetrechner*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich hatte auf dem einfachen Pentium G3258 mit SSD und 8GB RAM sowohl Wndows 7 als auch Linux Ubuntu. Mit Linux startet der Rechner viel schneller, naja, beides ist schnell, un surfen geht erheblich besser. Dazu braucht man keine Virenscanner, die im Einzelfall auch Leistung kosten. Ob es in jeder Situation und in jedem Vergleich zu jeder Windowsvariante schneller ist, sei dahin gestellt, aber es ist kostenlos und sehr einfach zu bedienen, genau das, was ältere Menschen benötigen, denen man einen Rechner hinstellt.
> 
> Mein alter Vater hat es verstanden. Ich denke, Windows würde mehr rum zicken, mehr verändern, dumme Popups öffnen etc.



Das Beispiel ist klar und entspricht völlig meinen Erfahrungen. Die von mir problematisierte Aussage geht aber nicht so spezifisch, sondern so, dass oft behauptet wird, Linux sei *per se* (auf jeder Hardware) schneller als *irgendein* (womöglich noch schon nicht mehr unterstütztes) Windows. Und *das* ist dann natürlich Unfug. Auf gleicher Hardware läuft ein Desktoplinux allerdings schneller als Win 7, das ist schlicht so. Es bootet auch schneller, vom Herunterfahren gar nicht erst zu reden.

Lg X.


----------

